# problema con F.A. Simetrica regulable d 2A



## ElectroSven (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola buenas,
Estaba diseñando ahora una fuente simétrica de +20/-20V regulable.
Pero tengo un problema, necesito que soporte una corriente de 2A tanto en el ciclo positivo como en el negativo, pero los LM317 y 337 solo soportan una máx. de 1,5A y he estado buscando por internet pero no encuentro otros reguladores :S
Alguien sabe de alguno? O alguna otra opción? 
Gracias y salud2 a to2!


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 24, 2006)

hola amigo, el lm350t tiene la misma funcion que el lm317 solo que este soporta 3 amp.
espero que te sea util este dato.

saludos.


----------



## JV (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola ElectroSven. La contraparte negativa del LM350 si mal no recuerdo es el LM333.


----------



## ElectroSven (Oct 24, 2006)

Perfecto, muchas gracias.
Salu2 y ta luego.


----------



## morante (Abr 23, 2007)

Alguien podría decirme donde conseguir el LM333???Lo he estado buscando y por ahora nada de nada. Gracias


----------



## jona (Abr 23, 2007)

MORANTE:
te recomiendo q tanto la parte positiva 317t como la negativa 337t,le coloque a cada uno un regulador en paralelo,osea dos 317t y dos 337t,esto te permitira tener una salida de 3 amp aproximadamente. sin estar complicandote la vida en esos reguladores como 350k y el 333k q 1-salen carisimos y 2-no soportan cortocircuitos,ya q es muy probable q se quemen,como me ha pasado.
con lo q te recomiendo te cuento q he tenido excelentes resultados.
y la proteccion funciona al 100%
saludos y comenta.


----------



## morante (Abr 23, 2007)

Gracias Jona.Lo que me comentas era una de las opciones que barajaba, así que lo probaré y luego te cuento


----------



## jona (Abr 23, 2007)

bien probalo y no te olvides de comentar asi,nos sirve a todos saber q este tipo de configuraciones funciona bien.
ami personalmente mi funciona muy bien.
saludos.


----------



## morante (Abr 24, 2007)

Bueno. He añadido otro LM317 en paralelo al circuito que ya tenía montado, (que era un lm317 con transistor de paso). Lo primero que he percibido es que un lm se calienta bastante más que el otro. Supongo que esto estará relacionado con la realimentación positiva que ejerce la  temperatura de los semicinductores. Por lo demás va perfecto, aunque he de decir que todavía no lo he cortocircuitado..... 
Por cierto Jona, ¿qué tipo de disipador le has puesto?, porque yo le he adaptado uno que tome de una fuente de ordenador y se queda bastante corto.


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

hola amigo.
sin carga calientan muy pocquito casi nada,ya q esta regulando la tension entre entrada y salida.
ahora con carga si esta bien q calienten y va a disipar segun la corriente q este en la salida.q carga le estas poniendo?
tambien podes tomar tu tester en amperimetro y poner directamente a los bornes de salida + y - e inevitablemente haras un cortocircuito,veras q el regulador tiene una proteccion interna,generando mas disipacion pero q al mismo tiempo reduce la corriente.
sabemos q un cortocircuito es igual a:
tension 0v-aumento de corriente.
es probable q cuando hagas el cortocircuito con el tester te llegue a marcar 3 amp o mas,pero veras q se va reduciendo esa corriente.
pon el tester en 10 amp.
el disipador deberia ser lo mas grande posible,ya q en un futuro puedes tener q mantener un circuito por una hora o dias para ver si anda correctamente y no te quedes con el disipador corto.
si encuentro una imagen de el disipador veo subirla.
saludos


----------



## morante (Abr 24, 2007)

cierto todo lo que dices.
Efectivamente, es con carga cuando más calienta. Y aún más cuanto mayor diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida del regulador.


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

provaste la proteccion,como se nota con el tester?


----------



## morante (Abr 24, 2007)

pues lo estoy haciendo y es curioso pero el amperímetro me marca 1.5A y luego empieza a bajar a los 3 o 4 segundos. La única explicación que veo es que el transformador me esté limitando la corriente máxima, pero en teoría este debería suministrar hasta 3A por canal...


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

has una cosa agregale a cada canal tres reguladores.
por q estas muy al borde de cada regulador.
asi cada regulador entrega 1 amp.
dime a q tension te llega como maximo la fuente? y con q carga la estas provando?
suerte y saludos.


----------



## morante (Abr 24, 2007)

Bueno, efectivamente los tiros van por donde tú dices.
Acabo de quitar el LM317 que puse en paralelo y ahora la corriente de cortocircuito ha bajado de los 1,5Amp. a unos 0,8Amp. Lo que está claro es que el LM protege de cortocircuitos.


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

bien entonce dime a q tension te llega la fuente y q carga la estas poniendo?
y si puedes mandate una foto de esa fuente.
recuerda ponle 3 reguladores por canal


----------



## morante (Abr 24, 2007)

Es una fuente de hasta 25V
Hasta ahora sólo he probado con resistencias de diversos valores.
En cuanto a lo de la foto, tendré que esperar a que mi novia me devuelva mi cámara digital, jajajaja


----------



## adr (May 1, 2007)

hola 

veran yo tambien quiero hacer una fuente que excede los 1.5 amperes del lm317
y encontre un  tutorial para hacer fuentes  en donde ponen un lm350 junto con un transistor de potencia y que es facilmente acoplable con el lm317 con lo cual puedes tener varios amperes dependiendo del transistor y empese a investigar ya que necesito una fuente de 12 de 2a paro no tengo acceso al lm350. 
bueno entonces me tope con el siguiente esquema en un data sheet del ka78xx  de samsum (anexo una imagen).





en este esquematico se ve una fuente regulada con alta entrega de corriete y una fuente regulada de alta corriente con proteccion contra cortos. 


y es aqui donde tengo dudas.

dice que uses dos tip42 y te da la formula rsc= VbeQ2/isc 

donde isc es la corriente del corto circuito.



esta VbeQ2 es la que viene en la hoja de daros del fabricante o tengo que hacer algunos calculos extras?


? en la hoja de datos del fabricante del tip42 vene que vbe(on) es de -2v 
entonces si quiero 2a (-2v)/(2a)= 1 ohm

es esto correcto o se tienen que hacer algunos calculos extras,como calculo Rsc






agradesere su ayuda. y espero que estos esquemas complementen este tema.


----------



## jona (May 1, 2007)

hola adr...
te mando el circuito ya completo de una fuente de 12 v por 3 amp,con limitacion de corriente simple.
en este caso Q1 actua como transistor de paso y Q2 como transistor limitador de corriente.Cuando la corriente exigida`por la carga es superior a 3.5 ampere,debido a una sobrecarga o cortocircuito en la salida,entra en conduccion Q2,bloqueando la circulacion de corriente a raves de Q1 y activando el circuito interno de proteccion de IC1 regulador 7812.
como resulatado,el circuito deja de regular,reduciendo el voltaje de salida a cero y limitando la corriente de cortocircuito a 1 ampere,q es la maxima permitida por el regulador.
recorda colocar ambos transistores en disipadores generosos,en caso de sobrecarga o cortocircuito se calentaran.
es conocido q el regulador 78xx no tiene proteccion contra sobrecarga o cortocircuito,si bien la hoja de datos dice q si,esta provado q no es verdad.
aunque quizas el sansung si lo tenga.
por lo general yo no uso tensiones fijas para manipular en una fuente de laboratorio,si no q uso regulada con el lm317t.
RSC,por lo general es una resistencia de bajo valor.
espero q te sirva esta información y adjunto diagrama
comentame cualquier cosita.        


recorda...abir un post nuevo cuando tengas una duda...y no colocarlo en el de otro.


----------



## adr (May 1, 2007)

gracias jona.
y con respecto a como calcular VBEQ2. no se si tu supieras como hacerle.


----------



## morante (May 1, 2007)

Este montaje del que habláis, lo construí hace una semana y el resultado no fué muy bueno. La cuestión es que al cortocircuitar la salida se me quemó el transistor de potencia de paso (Q1). Quizás fuera por un mal montaje de mi circuito. Si alguien lo tiene montado que cuente


----------



## jona (May 1, 2007)

morante:
yo tengo ese circuito montado en mi fuente y funciona correctamente.
1-asegurate de q el transistor ambos q1 y q2 esten correctamente disipados.
2-q los transistores soporten mas de la corriente q tiene la fuente.yo uso un transistor de paso de unos 25 amp.
3-tambien me paso q en caso de cortocircuitar la salida se queme el transistor de paso me paso un par de veces,puesto q no tengo el transistor de proteccion,q de porsi no es la mejor proteccion contracortocircuito.
pero si no le haces cortocircuito en su salida,no tendras problema,te comento q yo le hacia cortocircuito a mi fuente,sin tr de proteccion y se la aguantaba perfectamente,pero quizas venias otro dia y le hacias un corto accidentalmente y se quemaba.
por eso le mande a el colega,q le coloque el transistor limitador de corriente+el de paso.
saludos y como anda esa fuente de lm 317 337 en paralelo?


----------



## morante (May 1, 2007)

Con respecto a VbeQ2 se refiere al valor de la tension base emisor de un transistor en activa, es decir, unos 0.6v. Así, calculamos Rsc de modo que Q2 entre en activa cuando por dicha resistencia pase la intensidad Ics


----------



## morante (May 1, 2007)

He de decirte que al final construí una fuente simple, pues el proyecto me corría prisa y fuí a lo seguro. De todos modos estuve probando  con dos en paralelo y como ya te comenté, el reparto de trabajo entre los dos transistores no era muy equilibrado, calentansose uno bastante más que el otro. 
Una pregunta que quería hacerte es si tú, en los Lm en paralelo utilizastes resistencias de a la salida para conseguir compensar esta dfescompensación de trabajo que te comento.


----------



## jona (May 1, 2007)

ok....
tengo entendido q si se deben usar esas resistencias para compensar.
fijate q en este diagrama q te adjunto usan unas resistencias en la salida.
yo no las use,asi q deberias hacer el intento.
saludos


----------



## morante (May 1, 2007)

Efectivamente jona, a esas resistencias me refería. Me pondré en ello en cuanto tenga tiempo porque tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## jona (May 1, 2007)

morante:
atensión solo agregale esas resistencias.
ya q ese circuito q te mostre anteriormente es para otra aplicacion.
saludos y comenta como te va....


----------

